# FC Golden State USSDA Tryouts



## eta_eta (Jan 12, 2018)

Twitter: @FCGS_academy (FC Golden State Academy) tryouts?
When: January 16,17 and 19.
Where: Veterans Park (Pomona, CA)
Time: TBD
Ages: Academy Age U12-U19
Contact Jimmy Nordberg at Jimmy.nordberg@yahoo.com for more details on the tryouts. Don't miss a chance to join a top USSDA Program! #FCGSA


----------



## lovethisgame (Jan 15, 2018)

aren't we still in the middle of the DA season? shouldn't they be focusing on their current crop of kids? someone enlighten me please


----------



## eta_eta (Jan 15, 2018)

A lot of kids may join high school teams. For many reasons some kids may not choose to stay or move on. Causes a shortage on rosters


----------



## lovethisgame (Jan 15, 2018)

join high school teams? high school league games started last week. why are kids leaving now


----------



## eta_eta (Jan 15, 2018)

Not my kids. I’m just parent who posted what I saw on social media. Some kids I know had scholarships to private high schools and must play. Some kids decided to leave awhile back.  But this was most convenient time to host tryouts due to break from league.


----------

